# Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler



## hendrosch (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo

ich suche einen Luft-Kühler für meinen Sockel LGA 1156 i5-750.
Da ich damit OC betreibe sollte er möglichst gut Kühlen aber im Idle leise bleiben.
Das Budget ist ungefähr 60€ falls zusätzlich Lüfter nötig sind ich habe noch 3 140mm NB PK-2.
Als Gehäuse wird wahrscheinlich ein Anidees AI-6B/W zu einsatz kommen (bin allerdings was das Gehäuse angeht offen)

Ich habe zwar schon einen Thread im Gehäuse Kaufberatungs Bereich wollte aber noch mal ein paar meinungen zum Kühler haben bzw. wie ich den Airflow am besten mache.


----------



## TFTP100 (11. Februar 2012)

Vielleicjt n hr 02 (ohne macho) mit deinen lüftern?

Sonst würd ich den Noctua NH d14(oder wie der heißt) nehmen.


----------



## B4C4RD! (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Beste: Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat mein Phenom ii x4 955 damals auch oc immer kuehl gehalten & mein jetztigen 2500k ebenfalls. 
Prob. nur er is halt Maechtig.. & man muss abwegen was man sich fuer nen Case holt bzw. was man schon hat.

Ich hab'n Xpredator wo an der Pelxiseite eigentlich noch 4luefter drann passen...oben links kann ich vergessen da der NH-D14 davor klebt. Aber ich brauch die an der Seite allg. nich
das es fuer mich die Optik ziemlich stoert.


----------



## hendrosch (11. Februar 2012)

Ich hab da halt nicht so die Übersicht
aber wie ist da die Leistung im Vergleich zum Silver Arrow der kostet ja fast 15€ weniger.


----------



## B4C4RD! (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-thermalright-silver-arrow-noctua-nh-d14.html


----------



## Vaykir (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



B4C4RD! schrieb:


> Beste: Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals Deutschland


 
kann ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen! super brachialer kühler. hat leider auch seinen preis.


----------



## B4C4RD! (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Das hab ich mir vor fast nem Jahr auch gedacht..aber das Geld war's Wert.

Wie sagt mein Bester-Freund so schoen: Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x ^.^

Man koennt ja jetz auch sagen...hol dir den NH-D14 & den Macho oder den Dark Rock Pro dazu & teste..aber das wuerd auch ziemlich auf's Konto druecken ;s


----------



## BL4CK_92 (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Ich würde den TR Silver Arrow nehmen. Ist das bessere Gesamtpaket.


----------



## _chris_ (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Der Thermalright Archon wäre meine Empfehlung. Er liegt mit der Leistung auf dem Level des Silver Arrow/Noctua NH-D14, ist aber nur ein Single Tower. Den Silver Arrow hatte ich bereits selber. Leistung sehr gut, allerdings ist er durch seine Größe schon recht unhantlich und verdeckt sehr viel. Laut dem PCGH-Test, kann der Archon genausoviel leisten, allerdings auf weniger Platz.

Preis: 45€ 

Davon gibt es auch eine Rev. A, dazu kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich denke aber das die Leistung ähnlich ist.

Gruß


----------



## Zone5 (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Kann _chris_ nur zustimmen. Ich würd mir an deiner Stelle einen Archon kaufen. Ist sehr schmal, sehr leise und seiner Leistung entsprechend günstig. Den Thermalright Rev. A  würde ich nicht nehmen. Er besitzt zwar einen größeren Lüfter, die Kühlleistung ist aber dieselbe.


----------



## facehugger (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Wenn Archon, dann *nicht* Rev. A kaufen. Der 140mm-Luffi des "normalen" Kühlers ist leiser, kühlt aber genauso gut

Gruß


----------



## Wired (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Auch solltest du dir mal den Genesis von Prolimatech anschauen, aber nur wenn der platz für vorhanden is! 

Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## dirtyoetker (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Würde auch den Prolimatech Genesis empfehlen  bei mir kühlt er, nach leichten anlaufschwerigkeiten, sehr gut und vor allem leise!


----------



## B4C4RD! (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Wie ihr sicherlich gelesen habt, hat der TE 'n Midi...da wird das selbst mit dem NH-D14 schon eng


----------



## Sanyassin (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Der Unterschied des Archon Rev.A zum "alten" Archon ist nur der größere Lüfter (vorher TY-140 nun TY 150).

Dadurch mehr Luftdurchsatz des Lüfters und bessere Kühlleistung insgesamt.

Zu beachten ist, dass der Lüfter (TY 150) eigens angepasst ist auf Thermalright-Kühler und die Befestigunslöcher sind
nicht quadratisch angeordnet sondern in einem Rechteck, so dass dieser nicht auf jeden anderen Kühler passt. Also
nicht auf die Idee kommen, den Lüfter fürs Gehäuse zu bestellen und sich dann wudnern, dass er nicht installliert werden kann...

@dirtyoetker : Was kühlst denn mit dem Genesis ? Welches Board. welche CPU , welches Gehäuse.. welches RAM nutzt Du ? 

Für den Archon sollte das Gehäuse zumindest 195 mm bis 200 mm an Breite haben und in das Anidees AI-6B/W passt der allemal (Breite 207 mm).
da passt sogar der Thermalright Silver Arrow rein und bietet von den bisher vorgeschlagenen Lösungen das bester P/L-Verhältnis.


----------



## dirtyoetker (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Kühle damit mein Q6600 die aktuell mit 3,4GHz läuft. Auf einen Asus P5Q Board. A-Data Gaming-Series Speicher. Das alles in einem Xigmatek Midgard Gehäuse


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



Sanyassin schrieb:


> Der Unterschied des Archon Rev.A zum "alten" Archon ist nur der größere Lüfter (vorher TY-140 nun TY 150).


Eben nicht. Der 150mm-Luffi ist lauter (bei vergleichbarer Kühlleistung), wenn auch nicht viel. Wurde in der aktuellen PCGH-Print festgestellt...*@TE:* aus reiner P/L-Sicht sollte der Macho vollkommen genügen. Teure Highend-Kühler bringen im besten Fall 2-3°C Unterschied. Ob dir das den Aufschlag wert ist, musst du (wie immer) selbst entscheiden...

Gruß


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Wenn's ein paar Tage Zeit hat: Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E,
der könnte interessant werden.
Ansonsten sind die hier genannten Twin-Tower Kühler und der Prolimatech Genesis auch empfehlenswert.


----------



## Tobcinio (12. Februar 2012)

Ich würde den Noctua Nh-D14 nehmen, weil der gut kühlt und besser ist zu montieren als ein anderer kühler . Ich besitze den und kühle einen Amd Phenom iix6 1090 t  @4,0 ghz.


----------



## Sanyassin (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



facehugger schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Der 150mm-Luffi ist lauter (bei vergleichbarer Kühlleistung), wenn auch nicht viel. Wurde in der aktuellen PCGH-Print festgestellt...*@TE:* aus reiner P/L-Sicht sollte der Macho vollkommen genügen. Teure Highend-Kühler bringen im besten Fall 2-3°C Unterschied. Ob dir das den Aufschlag wert ist, musst du (wie immer) selbst entscheiden...
> 
> Gruß


 
Sry Face, hab nur auf den Unterschied der "alten" Version gegenüber dem "Rev. A" deutlich machen wollen und der ist nun einmal der Unterschied der Lüfterbestückung.

TE hat nach einem HIgh-End-Kühler gefragt, daher bieten die meisten ihm hier auch das entsprechende an und es scheint dem TE also auch um genau diese 2-3Grad bessere Kühlleistung
zu gehen, somit fällt aus meiner Sicht der Macho raus (ist zweifelsohne ein sehr gute Kühler und der beste in dem Preissegment). Wenn High-End, dann halt tatsächlich
Thermalright Silver Arrow oder halt den Archon Rev. A, je nach RAM bzw. Vorliebe.


----------



## NCC-1701-A (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

ich empfehle dir auch ganz klar den TR Silver Arrow


----------



## Jackey555 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Wenn du vor allem mittlere Drehzahlbereiche fahren willst nimm den Genesis. Der ist dort unschlagbar.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Also in High-End führt imho nichts an nem Twin-Tower vorbei. Dann eventuell noch bessere Lüfter drauf, entwerder leise oder schnell.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Noctua NH-D14, Prolimatech Genesis und Prolimatech Megahalems hatte ich bisher in der gehobenen Preisklasse montiert.

Der Noctua liefert ein Komplettpaket inkl Drosselwiederstaende fuer die Luefter.
Die Verarbeitung ist top, das Zubehoer ist top, die Montage funktioniert ohne Probleme und ist einfach.
Prolimatech ist in Punkto Verarbeitung auf gleichem Level wie Noctua, die Montage genauso.
Ich hab bisher kein besseres Montagesystem in den Fingern gehabt, als von diesen beiden Herstellern.
Wenn du die Luefter eh schon hast, waer der Genesis eine Alternative fuer dich.
Mit einem Paar zusaetzlicher Luefterklammern, koenntest du alle 3 Luefter draufschrauben.

Einzig, auf Rams mit sehr hohen Headspreader musst du achten, aber was mir beim Genesis sehr gut gefaellt, ist das auch die Peripherie um die CPU auch etwas Luft abbekommt, was bei herkoemmlichen Tower/Twintower-Design eher nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## hendrosch (12. Februar 2012)

Beim Genesis ist dann doch bestimmt der Luftstrom nicht mehr optimal und das Gehäuse heizt sich schnell auf sodass die CPU immer wärmer wird oder liege ich da falsch. Den Silver Arrow SB-E hatte ich auch schon im Blick könnte mir aber gut vorstellen das der sehr wenig im Gegensatz zum Normalen bringen wird. 
Vor allem da die Auflagefläche ja deutlich größer ist und sich die CPU dann vielleicht die hälfte ausfüllt.


----------



## facehugger (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Wenn ihr Highend wollt, dann würde ich diesen vorschlagen:


Phanteks PH-TC14PE weiß (Sockel 1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
gut, ist glaub ich über dem Budget...

Gruß


----------



## Sanyassin (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



facehugger schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Highend wollt, dann würde ich diesen vorschlagen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nun kommen die kleinen aber feinen Vorlieben und Differenzen, die zu beachten sind ins Gespräch.

Der Phanteks ist bestimmt ein  sehr guter Kühler, aber wie oben schon ausgeführt : Warum für einen minimalen Vorteil in bestimmter Systemkonfiguration dann gleich
20% oder mehr draufzahlen ??

Auf die ersten Reviews vom Silver Arrow SB-E bin ich sehr gespannt und dann einfach den Vergleich bessere Kühlleistung gegenüber dem Pries abwägen.

Von "Weil teuer gleich besser" halte ich persönlich nichts und man sollte sich genau anschauen auf welchem Testsystem welcher Kühler wie abschneidet.

Eine allumfassende richtige Antwort gibt es nicht !


----------



## Jackey555 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Beim Genesis ist dann doch bestimmt der Luftstrom nicht mehr optimal und das Gehäuse heizt sich schnell auf sodass die CPU immer wärmer wird oder liege ich da falsch



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab mit dem Genesis sehr gute Temperaturen. Zur not kannst du den Lüfter auf em auf den Top-Blow Part ja einfach sehr langsam rehen lassen. War bei mir nicht nötig. Da ich nur maximal 700rpm unter Prime auf dem Kühler fahre entsteht durch die Gehäuselüfter dennoch ein ausreichender Airflow.


----------



## Evga x79 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Also wenn ne h100 in dei Tower passt,dann nimm dir die!
Hatte vorher en Noctua NH-D14,jetzt eine Corsair H100 H2O ...der Unterschied war bei mir gewaltig


----------



## Verminaard (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



Evga x79 schrieb:


> Also wenn ne h100 in dei Tower passt,dann nimm dir die!
> Hatte vorher en Noctua NH-D14,jetzt eine Corsair H100 H2O ...der Unterschied war bei mir gewaltig


 
Gewaltig in der Lautstaerke.
Aber wenn man auf Umgebungsgeraeusche steht.

Oder du hast beim Noctua irgendwas Grundlegendes falsch gemacht, wenn sich dein Unterschied auf die Temperaturen bezieht.


----------



## COP1180 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Kurz und knapp... TR Silver Arrow, ich bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Rixx (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Thermalright Silver Arrow mit 2 Stück TY 150 ( 150 mm ) . Finde ich noch leiser als mit 2 x  TY 140 . Bei Prime komme ich gerade mal auf max. 56° 
Ist allerdings ein Monster mit den 2 TY 150 Lüftern. Konnte gerade mit etwas Druck mein Windows Kit zubekommen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



Rixx schrieb:


> Thermalright Silver Arrow mit 2 Stück TY 150 ( 150 mm ) . Finde ich noch leiser als mit 2 x  TY 140 . Bei Prime komme ich gerade mal auf max. 56°
> Ist allerdings ein Monster mit den 2 TY 150 Lüftern. Konnte gerade mit etwas Druck mein Windows Kit zubekommen.


 
Mit 150mm leiser? Niemals. Der einzige Vorteil der TY-150 ist die Laufleistung. Btw lassen die sich auch nicht so gut Regelen wie die TY-140. Aber ist nur mho.


----------



## Rixx (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

habe beide verbaut und die TY 150 sind leiser


----------



## hendrosch (18. Februar 2012)

Ich warte jetzt erstmal die ersten Tests des 
Silver Arrow SB-E an. 
Aber schonmal Danke für alle Antworten.


----------



## Matthy (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt erstmal die ersten Tests des
> Silver Arrow SB-E an.
> Aber schonmal Danke für alle Antworten.



jo, Thermalright Silver Arrow ist sehr gut, kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Luemmel (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Moin,

der TY-150 sowie der TY-141 sind subjektiv leiser als die TY-140. Ob das auch so gemessen wird, weiß ich nicht.

Der Archon Rev. A ist lt. diesem Test (Thermalright Archon Rev.A CPU Cooler) und meiner eigenen Erfahrung leicht stärker als die Ur-Aufführung. Nicht weltbewegend aber Merkbar.

Der Silver Arrow mit hohen Drehzahlen und 2 Lüftern nimmt dem Archon mit einem Lüfter bei mir 3-4°C ab (unter Vollast). Mit einem Lüfter (Silver Arrow Lüfter mittig) liegen beide gleich auf.

Kannst mir beiden nix falsch machen, auf den SB-E bin ich auch gespannt!

Dann mal frohes Kühler kaufen


----------



## Furion (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

@Luemmel: hast du auch zufällig getestet, wie's mit 2 Lüftern auf dem Archon aussieht? Also im Vergleich zu 2 Lüftern auf dem SA natürlich...


----------



## Luemmel (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



Furion schrieb:


> @Luemmel: hast du auch zufällig getestet, wie's mit 2 Lüftern auf dem Archon aussieht? Also im Vergleich zu 2 Lüftern auf dem SA natürlich...



Ja, bringt im hohen Drehzahlbereich nicht sooo viel, habe mir leider die Temps nicht notiert. Zur Zeit betreibe ich den Archon mit 2x TY 150 unter Prime bei 47° (X6@1,4V). Unter voller Drehzahl schaffte hier der Silver Arrow 43-44°C.
Allerdings nicht genormt auf eine bestimmte Raumtemperatur. Wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob die MX2 Paste jetzt ein bischen Unterschied zur ChillFactor 3 machen würde..

ALso in Nuancen ist der Silver Arrow stärker, so meine ich. Allerdings im Verhältnis zum Platz und Materialaufwand bietet der Archon das bessere Gesamtpaket. Ist allerdings höher als der Arrow - wieder ein Minuspunkt für den Archon.
Beide sind schick und hochwertig verarbeitet. Der SA mit 2 Lüftern verdeckt bei mir den Ram allerdings vollständig!


----------



## Furion (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Solange der Archon ins Gehäuse passt, ist die Höhe ja kein Minuspunkt... Und wenn er nicht passt, dann kauft man ihn nicht und hat deshalb auch keine Nachteile. Bei mir hat er locker ins Gehäuse reingepasst und trägt jetzt dank geringer Breite selbst mit 2 Lüftern nicht auf.
Kannst du mir vielleicht aus der Hüfte raus sagen, bei welchem Kühler die Lamellen mehr Abstand voneinander haben?


----------



## Luemmel (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*



Furion schrieb:


> Solange der Archon ins Gehäuse passt, ist die Höhe ja kein Minuspunkt... Und wenn er nicht passt, dann kauft man ihn nicht und hat deshalb auch keine Nachteile. Bei mir hat er locker ins Gehäuse reingepasst und trägt jetzt dank geringer Breite selbst mit 2 Lüftern nicht auf.
> Kannst du mir vielleicht aus der Hüfte raus sagen, bei welchem Kühler die Lamellen mehr Abstand voneinander haben?


 

Ich glaube lt. Hardwaremax beim SA 1,5 und beim Archon 1,8mm, irgendwo hab ich glaub ich gelesen, dass es sogar 2 mm sind.


----------



## Furion (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Suche HighEnd Luft-Kühler*

Danke für die Info 
Also sollte der Archon für langsamere Lüfter geeignet sein. Ich stell fest, ich hab alles richtig gemacht ;D


----------

